# Advice needed cos changing food



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus is on raw so not really concern and is turning 7,in May!.
Priska is turning 10 in August and is the one who is on kibble!.
I have found a place that sells all,the grain-free food like:
Taste of the wild,Canidae grain free,Innova Evo,Solid-Gold:Bark at the Moon,Wellness core amd many more!.
Innova EVO and Wellness Core are outstandingly priced,at 63 dollars so is out!.
Are any of you feeding Canidae Grain-Free and are yr dogs doing well,on it?.
Are any of you feeding Taste of the wild and do yr dogs like it?.
How is Innova for large dog as a food(it's not a grain-free food)?.Haveany of you tried it?.

Up to now,they were on Canidae ALS and did really well!.A month ago,i started a bag with the new formula and they have had mushy stools,ever since which is not good cos it's a pain to pick it,up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are on Taste of the Wild and love it and they are doing great on it.


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

:wave:Another vote here for TOTW (Pacific Stream - Salmon formula) - my 4 dogs (12 yr old and 1.5 yr old goldens and 3 yr old & 5 yr old Cavaliers) all love it and do the best on it. $44.00 for 30 pounds.

Diane


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like the Innova large breed and have used it in the past. Although labeled large breed, it is really just a good maintenace food when you look at the nutritional breakdown. It does, however, have grains.


----------

